# How to program SkipMode into Harmony Elite Remote?



## NJRonbo (Jun 3, 2005)

I apologize if this has been asked before.

I have the Harmony Elite remote.

Anyone been able to program the Bolt/Roamio SkipMode into this remote?

Which hard button did you use to accomplish this? How is it programmed into the remote?

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Rob772 (Jan 3, 2016)

Use the green hard button. It is already set up. (it's the second button in the colored row)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Channel Up also works. 

Channel Down skips back.


----------



## drober30 (Apr 23, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Channel Up also works.
> 
> Channel Down skips back.


I like using channel up.


----------



## NJRonbo (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks, guys. It was in there. Just needed the right button.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Dredging up an old post here.
Harmony Elite. Looked in the Harmony app for button changes and nothing yet for skip or skip back.
I have tried the green hard button, channel up, channel down, short and long FF and short and long RW with no response from the Bolt.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

dnorth12 said:


> Dredging up an old post here.
> Harmony Elite. Looked in the Harmony app for button changes and nothing yet for skip or skip back.
> I have tried the green hard button, channel up, channel down, short and long FF and short and long RW with no response from the Bolt.
> Any other suggestions?


For "skip" use the Advance command, and for "skip back" use Replay. I have them programmed to the "stop" and "record" buttons, respectively (directly under "fast forward" and "rewind"), since those default commands are irrelevant to the TiVo remote in my usage (but you can retain them, if desired, as a long-press function).


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> For "skip" use the Advance command, and for "skip back" use Replay. I have them programmed to the "stop" and "record" buttons, respectively (directly under "fast forward" and "rewind"), since those default commands are irrelevant to the TiVo remote in my usage (but you can retain them, if desired, as a long-press function).


chiguy50 thank you.
I think I will use the same buttons and use the short press for this function and long press for their intended use.
Thanks again.


----------

